# Irradiation in dog food (champion)



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok guys, I read a bit on irradiation, and that champion uses it on it's foods-and it sounds like it's a bad thing-and yet I see champion foods so highly recommended. Is there another side to this story that makes it ok? Have they stopped using this process?


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Champion didn't irradiate it's food...the Australian government did...I think they have stopped.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

kaliberknl said:


> Champion didn't irradiate it's food...the Australian government did...I think they have stopped.


^^^ This. I believe that Champion has stopped selling food to Australia because of this as it compromised their food. Which, I believe, speaks volumes about Champion.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

So, the food is irradiated while still in the bag? I would think they would send packaged foods there? I really don't know much about how this works, I'm just trying to be clear on how the government would do this, unless they opened the bag and then resealed it?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Except Champion was fully aware the irradiation was going to happen. I have seen the documents myself as they are now public.

Speaks nothing of Champion except for bad.

If your interested a woman in Australia named The Cat's Mother has written extensively on this tragedy.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you trying to say that Champion knew cats could die when their kibble was irradiated, but went ahead and imported it anyway?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

monster'sdad said:


> Except Champion was fully aware the irradiation was going to happen. I have seen the documents myself as they are now public.


Mind pointing us to these documents?


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys were completely right on, I did get a response from Champion that confirmed it was the Australian government that did the irradiation and that they no longer ship their products there because they will not send them somewhere that they have to be treated this way


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Except Champion was fully aware the irradiation was going to happen. I have seen the documents myself as they are now public.
> 
> Speaks nothing of Champion except for bad.
> 
> If your interested a woman in Australia named The Cat's Mother has written extensively on this tragedy.



Can you please cite sources. 

I don't mind your "facts" but I would love it if you could back them up. I don't blindly follow anyone, especially when it comes to kibble.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Champion (if we are talking Orijen) also sell in NZ now, pretty sure we don't irradiate it , although lots of stuff does get irradiated and we have very strict biosecurity regulations.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

It was all poorly handled from the get go. Both by the importer and ultimately by Orijen.
Issues Surrounding Champion Petfoods Orijen recall in Australia


----------

